# AKFF Photo Competition November 2012 - Winner Announced.



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Welcome to the November 2012 AKFF Photo Comp.

As always, entries will run until the end of the month, and winners will be decided by member's votes. This month's cutoff is 1st December 2012, and voting will commence shortly after. Your photograph needs to have been taken during the month of November 2012 only.

Rules refresher:
# Once everyone has entered their photos, I'll create a visual poll for eligible entries and members can select their TOP 3.
# The winner of the voting will win a prize from the AKFF prize kitty.
# You are permitted to enter multiple photos, but please if you are, ENTER EACH PHOTO AS A SEPARATE POST.
# Please supply a title, and a one line description of your photo, or a link to a trip report.
# Please don't use this competition as a marketing exercise to push your sponsor's product.
# Photos should be directly related to kayak fishing.

Other fine print:

# Only members with >50 posts AND 3 months membership will be eligible to enter the AKFF Photo Comp
# Members will only be eligible to win one prize in any 12 month period. Members can however enter as many photos in as many comps as they would like.

Say KPop!


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Took a photo of this bloke while paddling the pioneer at daybreak.


----------



## Tommo (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## ckler2 (Mar 12, 2012)

A close up of a Big Flathead just after being released


----------



## Huwie (Mar 16, 2008)

Some great photos already but here goes!









That "first trip in the AI" grin...


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

Kayak Pot of Gold









Paihia Beach, Bay of Islands , New Zealand


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Hoodlum in the lap








http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=58057


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Hoodlum in the air








http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=58057


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Pidgeon pair from the Arthurs Lake, Tas.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Snag @ Arthurs


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

He could have smiled for the camera. Arthurs.


----------



## Eyetag (Oct 25, 2008)

Here is the short story that goes with the photo. viewtopic.php?f=17&t=63890


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

You're about a year late Ian.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

And the winner is (drumroll) ........ Mingle.

Send me a PM with your details and we'll arrange a package from the AKFF lucky dip bag (rubber gloves required).


----------

